# NC troopers defend fired K9 handler - Police News



## admin (Mar 27, 2006)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td width=80 align=center valign=top><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/0i-0&fd=R&url=http://www.policeone.com/K-9/articles/1690718-N-C-troopers-defend-fired-K9-handler/&cid=0&ei=75kYSKCGAZTcywSLwb3jCw&usg=AFrqEzfJjGe2FKHFNvWbdw5sYTncfrtkTg"><img src=http://www.google.com/news?imgefp=E3pWpajSWmcJ&imgurl=www.policeone.com/policeone/data/troopdogg1.jpg width=80 height=61 alt="" border=1><br><font size=-2>Police News</font></a></font></td><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/0-0&fd=R&url=http://www.policeone.com/K-9/articles/1690718-N-C-troopers-defend-fired-K9-handler/&cid=0&ei=75kYSKCGAZTcywSLwb3jCw&usg=AFrqEzfdim_o4brs7uGaZoT88JyNe94dDg">NC troopers defend fired <b>K9</b> handler</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Police News, CA -</font> <nobr>11 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>By Dan Kane RALEIGH, NC — Troopers testified Tuesday that Sgt. Charles L. Jones loved his police dog, Ricoh, so much that when Jones went away one weekend <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

